# What to give for Diarrhea?



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I came home from work to a sad little stinky Midis today  I felt so sorry for him! He'd obviously had diarrhea today while I was at work and had done his best to stay out of it and/or to clean himself up. Anyway, I am to blame for this because I had him on Science Diet, realized that wasn't so good, had bought Natural Choice, mistakenly thinking that was good and had been trying to gradually get him on that, so he was getting about 1/3 SD and 2/3 Natural Choice. Anyway, having discovered my mistake about the Natural Choice within a week of trying to get him on it I bought Canidae (all stages) and started introducing that to his food last night. I don't know if he just can't tolerate the Canidae or if at this point it's just too many changes. What I was thinking was to stop using the Natural Choice and start mixing the Canidae in with his food which at this point would be Natural Choice.

Anyway, he had diarrhea a few more times after I got home. I called my vet, who was not in and her asst told me active yeast yogurt would be good. I happened to have about 4 ounces of low fat plain active yogurt and fed that to him. I don't have any more. But, he hasn't pooped anymore either (it's been about 30 minutes since I fed him the yogurt and right before that when he had his last diarrhea). He seems to feel fine. He's running around and acting like his normal self ever since I cleaned him & his kennel up.

Anything else I can give him to counteract the diarrhea if it happens again? And, what would be anyone's advice regarding the dog food I should give him?

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Fast him until the morning to give his tummy a break. Then do either plain white meat chicken breast (no skin, no fat) with plain white rice OR low fat cottage cheese with plain white rice. Once he has normal stool for a couple of days, start mixing in whatever food you want him on.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I know Perri can't handle dairy, so be careful that it doesn't make it worse for Midis. As far as the food, Eagle Pack makes something called Holistic Transition, a blend of probiotics and enzymes to help with food switches that might help you. I used it last summer when I changed Perri from a lamb food to a chicken food, and he had no trouble with the switch. (Though I still did it gradually). You're supposed to sprinkle it on their food, but I knew Mr. Picky wouldn't eat that, so I mixed it in with a small amount of wet food. If you have a pet supply place that carries Eagle Pack they would probably have it. Here's the link: Holistic Transition


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think they need just 1 tsp. of yogurt. That's the amount my vet had recommended one time. It can help get the good bacteria back in to the gut. I don't think it is commonly used to actually treat diarrhea, though.

So sorry to hear that Midis is not feeling well. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have no advice sorry, just wanted to say GET WELL SOON MIDIS!! :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Others have given you good advice on what to feed but be careful for dehydration. My vet told me that one thing they check is the gums. The gums should be pink, not white, and if they are dry then dehydration could be a problem. Lilly had diarrhea last week and seemed to mostly herself personality wise but she was dehydrated and needed fluids so please be careful.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions and well wishes! Midis seems fine tonight and before I read Jackie's suggestion I'd refilled his food bowl, but apparently he knows he doesn't need to eat yet. He hasn't taken a single bite all night. He even turned over his food bowl during the day as if to say, "That food made me sick!"  

Anyway, it seems that he is fine now. I will take his food up and not feed him until tomorrow. I have boiled chicken already prepared for him (no salt, skin or fat) and can easily fix him some white rice (or would brown be better? I have both). Please let me know.

Thanks again, all my friends at SM! 

Cyndi


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I had Rylee at the vet today first time in 3 years. She has been having diarrhea with some blood and mucus off and on for about a month. Today I finally was able to get a sample for the first time. Drove to the vet with the fresh sample and left it there. They called back and said there were no parasites in the sample so they wanted to see her. I got her in today. Rylee is going to be 5 years in May I had not realized that. I got her when she was 8 months old. The vet said from the sample it was colitis and probably bacterial infection caused by dead birds. My friend had her dog in today with the same symptoms. Anyway since she was there he jump started her with a Predizone shot and two different antibiotics. She was due for her rabis shot in May so he gave her that and since I do not believe in over vaccinations had them draw blood for a titer test. She was a perfect angel never cried or growled or barked. :innocent: 

You can give Kaopectate for vomiting and diarrhea.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I agree that yogurt or any pro-biotics are good for the tummy, even when they are feeling fine. If you add a little canned pumpkin (about 1/2 teaspoon) to some vanilla yogurt, that will firm up the stools. Pumpkin is also good for constipation. Be sure to use plain canned pumpkin, not the pie filling. It really works wonders. So does canned sweet potato as an alternative.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I need to get some canned pumpkin to keep on hand, and I guess some Kaopectate, too, although I think this is the first time Midis has had tummy troubles. Can you freeze yogurt? I don't have much use for Lofat Plain Yogurt (I just happened to buy it to make an Indian dish last night). 

Like so many others have posted in the past, he occasionally vomits in the mornings, but it is never anything but bile and that is probably due to an empty tummy. He hasn't had a history of delicate tummy and has adjusted well each time I've introduced him to new dog food, but I think I just pushed it too far this time. :shocked: Too many different foods too soon. I kick myself and was punished by the cleanup and the demeanor of Midis when I got home from work. He was not a happy little dog. He hates to be wet or dirty and was both.

Thanks again for your help! 

Cyndi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

praying little Midis is on the mend!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wanted to report that Midis was fine the rest of the night and this morning. I did not put his food down this morning but gave him a bite of boiled chicken and will limit the Canidae when I feed him this afternoon. I will be very worried if I get home and he's made a mess again! I get home before my vet closes so I will run him to the vet if I do have a mess. (Yesterday I had him and the pen bathed & cleaned up by 5:15 and the vet doesn't close until 5:30).

Cyndi


----------

